# Miltona relief and bedknife facer



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I was researching if there are any affordable sharpeners out there to try and do my own maintenance. I came across this miltona relief and bedknife facer. Curious if anyone has tried this product before.

http://www.miltona.com/store/Equipment-Maintenance/Relief-Bedknife-Grinding-Combo-Kit-P192C49.aspx

Do y'all think a handheld sharpener would work and be good enough vs taking your reel somewhere.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> I was researching if there are any affordable sharpeners out there to try and do my own maintenance. I came across this miltona relief and bedknife facer. Curious if anyone has tried this product before.
> 
> http://www.miltona.com/store/Equipment-Maintenance/Relief-Bedknife-Grinding-Combo-Kit-P192C49.aspx
> 
> Do y'all think a handheld sharpener would work and be good enough vs taking your reel somewhere.


I too have looked at that product or something very similar. It's only used to "face" the bedknife and not for sharpening the reel. You really don't need a special tool like that when you could do it yourself with a file or some kind of powered grinder as all you are doing is putting a "face" or cutting edge on your bedkinfe which can help with your quality of cut.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

What about the relief grinder?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

To be honest, I never looked at the link originally but now that I did, it is VERY interesting tool indeed. I wonder if you can get it without the grinder and just buy the head?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Here are other options. https://accuproducts.com/index.php/sharpening-tools.html

I would not use the grinders since it will be hard to keep the reel even.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> Here are other options. https://accuproducts.com/index.php/sharpening-tools.html
> 
> I would not use the grinders since it will be hard to keep the reel even.


That's one of the one's I remember seeing that only do the bedknife.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> ...I would not use the grinders since it will be hard to keep the reel even.


+1, the purpose of spin grinding is to ensure that the reel is a perfect cylinder (removing the taper). The optional relief is cut after the spin grind. I wouldn't attempt either as a DIY project.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Greendoc I saw one of your posts on another site about having this unit. What are your thoughts on this for quality and ease of use?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It is pretty well made. But, I would practice on a junked reel to get the feel for it.. It is not nearly like this unit. which goes for $15000+. [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10JwOnmpHJc[/media]
I keep a Makita 3/8" power file to finish up the ends of the reel. Only reason why I even have the Miltona Relief Grinder is because I grind then backlap McLanes and Tru-Cuts on the weekends. The shops in Hawaii like to grind off all of the relief angle and give it back to the homeowner like that. More money for constant spin grinds and replacement reels. Except a new reel for a McLane is now around $450. In another time, that was only $300.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> It is pretty well made. But, I would practice on a junked reel to get the feel for it..
> 
> Only reason why I even have the Miltona Relief Grinder is because I grind then backlap McLanes and Tru-Cuts on the weekends.


I would love to have a rapid relief, but can't in any way justify the $1500 price. I'm using a TruCut and believe that added relief could extend the time between adjustment and backlapping for cutting my zoysia. I wish Miltona was selling the attachments without the Metabo angle grinder and for a much lower price.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Only thing that makes it worth it for me is I want $100 each to relief and lap in a reel. I do more than 15 mowers a year. My Toro dealer will spin, relief, then lap my GM for $300. Unless I need my reel spin ground, I am far ahead to do my own lapping and relief grinding.

Do you have anyone local that relief grinds? I do, but he takes 14 days to turn around a mower. I cannot wait that long. My Toro dealer takes about a week. I need to get a lot of mowing done in one week.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

R&R Products has this for a little cheaper Head Assembly Grinder

*This is just for the Bedknife Facer*


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I never used the bedknife facing attachment.. I will remove the bedbar, vise it and follow the face angle with a belt sander on very low speed. Have not had a problem doing that yet. Putting a 3000+ RPM grinding wheel to the face of the bedknife is not something I feel comfortable doing.


----------

